# Post Your XC Rigs; 2010 Edition



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

So what are you racing *next year*? 
Any changes?
Let's see them!
I'm racing for Singular next year.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

CB2 said:


> I'm racing for Singular next year.


I love the look of those bikes! :thumbsup:

Here's mine. Just built her up- she hasn't even gotten dirty yet:


----------



## Jfair27 (May 1, 2009)

^^^THAT is a pretty bike!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, that Lynskey is pretty indeed!

I'll be converting my Scalpel from a 2x9 to a 1x10 setup... Still need one part to do the off-season rebuild but I did get most of it this week.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

nothing like a Ti hardtail....clean lines, and so so sweet!

plus you have my dream wheels (freaking Reynolds!!) I hate you sir.....


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

XC Dawg said:


> nothing like a Ti hardtail....clean lines, and so so sweet!
> 
> plus you have my dream wheels (freaking Reynolds!!) I hate you sir.....


They're actually demo wheels, so I have to give them back after 6 months.

If you like Reynolds now, wait till you hear what they've got up their sleeves! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

do you know the weight of it?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Trev said:


> do you know the weight of it?


The weight of the wheelset? The Topo C's are listed at 1590g- my set weighed 1520.7 (689.2 front / 831.5 rear w/o skewers).

The total bike weight is around 21.5 lbs, but I have plans to drop it just a little.


----------



## Smoke_Eater112 (Nov 3, 2009)

Picked her up yesterday. First ride tomorow!


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

It's got one 2009 race on it, but it will show it's colors in 2010 (hopefully)
















I'll get soem new pics after i get the new bars in. already go new tires


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Same as last year... just with a new steel fork. Gained a little weight but its sooooo much smoother. 









I also have a pugsley frame that'll be built up for whenever i'm feeling like goofing off next race season.


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*I'll be racing for the 1st time 2010*

Here are my two rides. I intend to race the schwiin hg. i've had it since 98 and made some recent mods to get it ready. I've ridden it several times since and it feels great.

My newest bike is the salsa caballero. I've not ridden much it yet. I'm still getting used to the 100mm travel and sitting on the saddle more than not.

Its been on my wish list to get into some xc races so going to give it a go year (route 66 circuit).

I ride my schwiinn on mostly AM trails in NE. I ride with a bunch of folks who mostly ride FSs so I chose the salsa to get into them.

The salsa is very light. Do you see these salsa's in your races very often? I'm hoping to get the salsa in one of my races next year. Are there mostly HTs in the races? Besides posting pics of your rides here, would you guys be open to fielding my maybe basic race tip questions from time to time during the season?

thanks for your time and any advice/comments.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Nineteen pounds of climbing rocketry...


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

*2010 race bike*

I raced for 13 years solid doing 20 plus a year. Life happend and took the last 2 years off and I can't stand it any more. I'm jumping back in full force18.80 lbs


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*an obvious work of art....*

that looks fast too


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

Finished last season on this:









32 lbs of fury.

After blowing my front fork at the beginning of October, which prevented me from going to ECCC Collegiate MTB Easterns, I decided it was time to stop throwing money at a heavy pig of a bike, so I decided to invest my money into something better.

Built my Niner up this month and love it. I've yet to weigh it, but I'd estimate it to be somewhere in the 25 lb range.


----------



## PainCake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Last MTB Race was 2002...*

 That will be 9 years of no racing bikes, just road race motorcycles instead.

I have been racing since 1991 and will enter the 12 hours of Temecula on Jan 23rd. Actually I already registered. 2 man open class. For the love of God, what was I thinking...? Team "Knuckle Pirates". This is our 4 man team for the June 5th 24 hours of Adrenaline too.

And here is my rig:


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello from Portugal.

Rockrider 8XC




































































































and finaly the weight :


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

Two years off. Son turns 2 in March. Time to get back on the train. First time on full suspension since 2002.

22.6 lbs.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

winter build, santa cruz xc carbon..this is going to be fun!


----------



## grnbkr (Jul 7, 2006)

*Got fast?*

Finished building this up a few weeks ago. I built this up for the faster and more climbing intensive races next year. She came in at 20 pounds with all parts that should last a few years!
Here's the build
Frame Large Spooky Darkside
Fork Sid Team (80 mm) pictured with reba race
Headset Cane Creek
Stem Thomson x2 (130 by -10 degree)
Seatpost Thomson Elite
Saddle Selle Italia slr
Cranks XTR
Chainring E13 guide ring 36t
Chainguide E13 XCX
Handlebar Salsa pro moto carbon (soon to be edge)
Brakes Avid Juicy Ultimate
Shifter XTR
Derailleur XTR mid cage
Cassette XTR
Chain XTR
Pedals XTR
Wheels Edge composites xc rims 28 hole
Chris King hubs 28 hole
Dt Revolution spokes
Notubes tubeless rimstrips
Tires Notubes Raven, 26X2.2










And big thanks to Mickey from Spooky Bikes, and the guys from E13!


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Just want a better set of cranks and i'll be done

Frame: KHS flagstaff med
Shock: Rockshox Monarch 4.2
Fork: Rockshox Reba
Bars: Edge low rise 660mm
Seatpost: Black ops 31.6x350
Stem:Truvativ xr
Seatclamp: origin 8
Rims: Wtb speedisc xc
Hubs: Novatec
Rear deraluier:Sram X9
Shifter:sram x-7
Brakes:Hayes stroker
Discs; Alligator 160mm
Grips:Origin 8 lock on
Tires: Maxxis ignitor 2.2 tubbless with stans
Cassette: Sram 980
Chain: Sram Pc991
Seat: Felt 2.2
Cranks: Firex set up 1x9 (want xt's or similar)
Inside junmpstopogfang chain stop
Outside jumpstop:BBG superlight

Less than $2000.00 invested


----------



## FiveDogCycling (Jun 8, 2009)

*2010 race bike*

2009 GF Paragon, 26lbs out of the box and will do some MINOR changes to drop A LITTLE weight, like carbon bars and different tires that are going to be run tubeless other than that gonna run it how it is until i need to replace stuff.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

My first 29er, using it just mainly for cx races for next year.

I am going to swap the bolts, seat post clamp, skewers with light weight tiantium gold colored ones, as well as change the seat and seat post for carbon to save some weight there. I am alos changing the chain to a gold KMC, changing the derailleur cable to alligator i-links gold, and switching to alligator airotors, all that should hopefully shed some weight.

Let me hear some suggestions on reducing more weight, im kinda new to the whole WW thing.

side note: bottle cages are temporary and the brake lines need to be trimmed

just realized I posted this in the xc section instead of the WW, if anyon knows how to move the post over then go for it


----------



## sfmoto39 (Feb 16, 2008)

Smoke_Eater112 said:


> Picked her up yesterday. First ride tomorow!


Nice bike...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Trev said:


> My first 29er, using it just mainly for cx races for next year.


Your cx courses are rough enough to necessitate suspension and 2" tires?

Hopefully that is a typo.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

typo, meant xc


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

2009 Stumpjumper comp 29er. But this season I'm going to run 1x9 with an MRP 1X guide.


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

*spot saved*

I'll post after I upgrade it.


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

*Old School Racer*

































Yes, thats a 48-36-24 Raceface Turbine LP. It's super steep.








Horst Link, haha take that spesh!
















lol Marz.


----------



## kentkreitler (Jul 29, 2006)

A good starting point. Some XX, Magura and Tufo Colibri on this and I will be allright.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*3*

As I procured new bikes last summer after the team change, it will be the same 3 rigs for '10.

I threw some Ergons and Magura's on the Killer, and some lighter wheels on the SS, but other than that all is the same....

Blur XC Carbon (killer) gets most the race miles.. 21.75lbs in XC mode, 23lbs for Endurance
Niner EMD9 23ish lbs... This bike gets the general training miles, winter duty, and is a backup at endurance events. I race it on certain courses.
Niner SIR9 SS 20ish lbs... Fun bike, winter MTB, never been raced.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

used2Bhard said:


> As I procured new bikes last summer after the team change, it will be the same 3 rigs for '10.
> 
> I threw some Ergons and Magura's on the Killer, and some lighter wheels on the SS, but other than that all is the same....
> 
> ...


That's a svelte trio.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



CB2 said:


> That's a svelte trio.


Thanks,

I love each of those bikes. The Blur is amazing for Endurance and XC. It was a great replacement for my ASRs. The EMD was built with spare parts after picking up the frame for $250 and is the funnest bike I own. I needed a backup bike for Endurance crap, and it fit the bill. The SIR is another ebay/spare part build. After getting the frame for $350 a couple years ago and building it, it was stripped to put the EMD together... I finally got the last few parts for it again this fall. I think I've had it since I got rid of my old Rig in '06.

The funny thing is that I have not ordered a complete bike in years, so just keep reusing and cannabalizing parts. When a good deal pops up I do a little upgrading or replacement of the worn out stuff.


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

Same as 2009 SL, but with a new fork 100mm Manitou Min.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Going to big travel for 2010*


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Ill be racing the homegrown. Lighter wheels and a sid.


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*I'm a big HG fan*

I have two BB Orange HGs...the one I will race was posted 4 weeks ago. It's nice to see them come up on this tread. Looks Great and Good Luck!


----------



## kyleharder (Dec 22, 2009)

Everything is stock except for XT cranks, XT shifters and an XT rear der. Isn't much, but better then what i had to before!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Alan-S said:


> Two years off. Son turns 2 in March. Time to get back on the train. First time on full suspension since 2002.
> 
> 22.6 lbs.


what cranks are those??? cool ones:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

rrl said:


> what cranks are those??? cool ones:thumbsup:


Those are the new FSA Afterburner 386 40/29t 2x9 cranks.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*My son's race rig*

Santa got him the Yeti Arc frame, new XT Ders and XTR pedals. The rest are components we have been collecting and using over the last season; XTR Cranks, Magura brakes with carbon fiber levers, his DT Swiss/Mavic wheels with King hubs and other stuff, carbon, Ti and otherwise. It comes in at just 23 lbs and looks to be crisp and durable.

His previous chassis was an old M2 which grew small for him but served him well and it was a decent place to hang and shake down quality parts. It will become his mud bike. The Fox Fork was adjusted from 80 mm to 100 mm and we got rid of the heavy comfy saddle so necessary on the very rigid M2 frame and went to his race saddle saving about a ton of weight.

It is soooo new and crisp right now so he rides it at about 70% until we tune it for him, then he can unload on it. We've both worked hard to make this happen as our feedback loop and his patience and confidence in my plan has worked well. He looks great on it. I got a chance to ride it and it is one of the best bikes I have ever ridden.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Very very nice, I bet he loves the upgrade.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*The goodies have yet to be felt*

but he feels the way the bike moves immediately. The VTT is 3/4" longer but the wheel base only 1/4 inch longer. Both the Seatpost tube and Head tube are steeper. Overall it fits him better but the longer frame is quicker and he likes his balance.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any racing I do this year will be on this. It's a Chumba HX1 with 650B wheels. She's a little beefy at 26.5 lbs but a planned lighter wheelset & some Racing Ralph's will easily drop 2+ lbs.


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost done! Pretty excited about it.

SPECS-

Giant NRS frameset, powdercoated a flat gray

Fox something (I forget) 100mm travel fork

XTR disc hubs with DT Swiss XR4.2d rims, very light and glassy smooth

XTR M952 cranks and BB

XTR M952 front and rear d's

XTR M952 shifter pods

XTR M975 disc brake setup

Syncros seatpost

Easton EA70 lo-rise bars

Ritchey stem 120mm with 6 deg. rise

FSA headset

(Speedplay pedals in the pic are just there for mockup, will run XTR)

Removed all stickers and logos (using acetone) so the bike is very clean looking.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

No need for brakes^^^.

Looks great mate, looks like it will be very nice when it's done with all the XTR.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Looks stealthy*

How can you wait?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

hannibal smith said:


> View attachment 508369
> 
> 
> Almost done! Pretty excited about it.
> ...


looks like an 02 NRS size M.

I still train on one. Also have a size L 03 NRS(I can ride both sizes, but prefer the M). Both are retired race bikes. Had the 02 down to 21.25lbs with Karmas. Still a capable frameset. Glad to see one getting back out there. Would like to see the final product.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

kentkreitler said:


> A good starting point. Some XX, Magura and Tufo Colibri on this and I will be allright.


i want to see this when it's done


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

*iam broke but this is going to be nice*

winter build santa cruz blur xc carbon, still waiting for the brakes, stem, handlebars to come in, wheels are being built as i type. Here are the goodies

rim - ZTR Alpine 26" Black 
hubs - chris king
spokes - dt revolutions -
fork-magura durin race - 
saddle - Selle Italia smp composite 
crankset -K-FORCE LIGHT COMPACT 386 - 
breaksystem -formula R1- 
front derialier - Shimano XTR - 
rear derlialer - sram xo - 
shifters - xo trigger - 
cassette - xtr - 
handlebar - Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon Riser - 
stem - Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon Stem 90mm 12 degree - 
headset - chris king black 1 1/8th 
pedals - shimano xtr - 
seatpost- thompson masterpiece 30.9mm 
chain - shimano durace 9 speed xtr -
grips- Ritchey WCS foamies -
skewers- KCNC MTB Mountain Bike Ti Titanium Skewers Quick Release
seat clamp - KCNC clamp 
tire front ust -hutchinson python
tire rear ust - hutchinson python


----------



## Jfair27 (May 1, 2009)

^^^^^Love it!!!! ..... but arent those UST Pythons Super heavy compared to what you could be running on those sweet wheels? Im switching my UST pythons and dropping like 500g.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah the pythons were my initial choice, have been searching around for a lighter alternatives but havent really settled on anything as of yet. Suggestions are always welcome. I'll post when i finish building it hopefully end of jan.


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=137240&id=524984326&l=8fb6bc56fa

Azonic AZ-7 that I had to keep in my budget.
Pushed Fox 100x
Am Classic/Stan's Olympic wheels
Older K-Force Light crank, 1x9 w/ a 38t ring

19.5lbs w/ pedals and cages.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

mtbyker said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=137240&id=524984326&l=8fb6bc56fa
> 
> Azonic AZ-7 that I had to keep in my budget.
> Pushed Fox 100x
> ...


You need to shorten that rear brake line big time! Nice bike otherwise.


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Haha! Was kind of in a hurry to get it ready for biking trip I'm on right now


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*I weighed my bikes today and ...*

I got curious about their lbs after seeing them reported by others here:

My schwinn homegrown came in at 23.4 lbs.

I made some modest and I think cost effective changes from the stock HG recently for race season: Chris King HS, Sid XC, Mythos- light tubes, Avid Tis, EC90 carbon flat bar and thomson post, mavic 717s and xt hubs; Stock is xt drivetrain, shifters but xtr rd.

I'm conerned it will cots too much to lose more weight.

The salsa caballero in at 24.8 lbs (the way i bought it) nov pictures.


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

We just completed my build of my new 2009 BMC Fourstroke 02. The guys at Hammerhead Bikes in Austin, Texas did a great job of melding some old school parts from my Litespeed HT with the new FS of the BMC Fourstroke, with a 650B front end. The bike is awesome!! I have been riding it for about a week, and it does everything that I had hoped!! Here is the build sheet and a few pictures on the final result. As she sits, the weight came in at 25 pounds.

Frame: Large 2009 Fourstroke 02
Fork: Fox RLC 120
Shock: Fox RP2
Stem: Easton EA 70
Bars: Easton Monkey Lite Carbon flat bars
BB: White Industries Ti
Cranks:Middleburn R8 (2 x 9) 27T, 40T
Post: Thompson Elite
Saddle: WTB SLT
Pedals: Shiman 540's
Cassette: Shimano Megarange 34-13
FD: Shimano XTR
RD: Shimano XTR
Brakes: Hope X2's F&R
Shifters: Shimano XT thumbshifter, (yes Thumbshifters, Liigt and bombproof)
Grips: Oury Lock on's
Rims: Stan's ZTR Flow (rear) Stan's 355 650B (front)
Spokes and Nips: DT Swiss
Hubs: Hadley's (F&R)
tires: WTB Wolverine (rear) Kenda Nevegal 650B (front)

Waiting on new Pacenti Quasi Moto that should get us undr 25 pound build goal, hopefully it arrives next week along with a few other items like Ti skewer's and a smaller, lighter seat collar to complete the package.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

check out my new rig for 2010 ___________________.
will fill the blank soon!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Going with a HT this season , Fisher Paragon . Apparently its still on a boat so no pic yet .


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Unexpected update to mine... got a new fork for Christmas. That'll be nice next race season.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Going strong since Winter 02! Hopefully has one winter season left and then back to a hardtail...


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

My '07 Kona Hei Hei is going in to it's third season this year. I just rebuilt it as a winter project and added a few blue parts inspired by Cheers' build. Weight is 10.6kg/23.4lb.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Any xc racing I do this year will be on my Ala Carte









Getting rid of the over kill 8" rotor and going to get a lighter front tire other then that it's race ready by my standards.


----------



## grody (Oct 13, 2008)

Just finished my build a few days ago 
























White Stans wheels are on their way!
Shes a rocketship:thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

what gearing are you running??


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

grody said:


> Just finished my build a few days ago
> View attachment 509621
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a weight on that ?

Incredible build I love that bike ! Congrats !


----------



## grody (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! I love it too, its the quickest bike i've ever ridden! 
Plus its just gorgeous 
its sitting at 18.6 pounds as it sits and im running 39/26 XX in front and 11-34 XTR 9 speed in back


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

*2010 Apollo Team C - 9.1kg*


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

grody said:


> Thanks! I love it too, its the quickest bike i've ever ridden!
> Plus its just gorgeous
> its sitting at 18.6 pounds as it sits and im running 39/26 XX in front and 11-34 XTR 9 speed in back


18.6 WOW ! Great Job !


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Around 8.8kg with my own race wheels.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

used2Bhard said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I love each of those bikes. The Blur is amazing for Endurance and XC. It was a great replacement for my ASRs. The EMD was built with spare parts after picking up the frame for $250 and is the funnest bike I own. I needed a backup bike for Endurance crap, and it fit the bill. The SIR is another ebay/spare part build. After getting the frame for $350 a couple years ago and building it, it was stripped to put the EMD together... I finally got the last few parts for it again this fall. I think I've had it since I got rid of my old Rig in '06.
> 
> The funny thing is that I have not ordered a complete bike in years, so just keep reusing and cannabalizing parts. When a good deal pops up I do a little upgrading or replacement of the worn out stuff.


This is the first time I've ever seen a spare-part build that had some $950 ZTR Race Wheels on them. Not many people have those just lying around without a purpose.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*he he*



nepbug said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen a spare-part build that had some $950 ZTR Race Wheels on them. Not many people have those just lying around without a purpose.


Those wheels came later I first put it together with some craigslist wheels (The Bonty's on the SS) and when I knew it (the EMD) was a keeper I got the wheels from Notubes. I get prodeal through them, so it wasn't a terribly expensive ordeal. I did bend the rear rim and rebuilt the wheel with a 355. I have been running the ZTR race in the front and the 355 in the rear for a few thousand miles now without a bit of work.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

grody said:


> Just finished my build a few days ago
> 
> White Stans wheels are on their way!
> Shes a rocketship:thumbsup:


I'm in love. 
White tires would look awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmf102 (Aug 27, 2007)

No photos yet but just finished building my race rig

Frame: XTC advanced SL, large
Grouppo: SRAM XX, w/ 1090-R chain
Bars, Stem, Seatpost: Easton EC 90, Monkey SL bars
Wheels: Stans MMX
Tires: Conti Race King Supersonics
Saddle: Sella SLR
Fork: Fox FIT RLC 15MM axle

Just a hair under 18.5lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

*GT Force*

Here's mine. Running about 27 lbs now, a few upgrades to get it in the 26s...


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

aussie_yeti said:


>


Looks to me like it needs a new chainstay protector


----------



## grody (Oct 13, 2008)

Joel. said:


> I'm in love.
> White tires would look awesome.:thumbsup:


Me too 
I think so too! The white wheels just got here today


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

Finally got a pic the right size...


----------



## WaitWienie (Jun 10, 2009)

Put this together to race this year... Ill be making just a few changes... Im going to run a 1x10 set up for races... Probably a 36 tooth in front and Sram XX in the rear... Might change the brakes over to the Formula R1. Current weight how it sits 18.3 w/ pedals


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

ocean breathes salty said:


> Looks to me like it needs a new chainstay protector


you are correct...good eye!


----------



## EricS (May 1, 2009)

erik$ said:


> Around 8.8kg with my own race wheels.


Really nice I tried to get one of these in the US but no deal. That is a great rig!


----------



## NC2WA (Jun 1, 2007)

*Anthem X*

There isn't a Giant Anthem X on the board, so here's mine:


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## J.M.Font (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my training bike for 2010 , the next week i will have my new hardtail for competitions


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

that's a crazy bike


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Altitude, I love the Marin. Very sharp! How do you like the Lynskey seatpost? I'm contemplating getting one, but I'm worried about it being too "springy".


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

My new Seven Sola SL w/Lefty Fork:




Win or lose it's going to be an awesome season of riding!


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

fueledbymetal said:


> My new Seven Sola SL w/Lefty Fork:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

how are you liking that lefty on there?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Carbon7 said:


> Put this together to race this year... Ill be making just a few changes... Im going to run a 1x10 set up for races... Probably a 36 tooth in front and Sram XX in the rear... Might change the brakes over to the Formula R1. Current weight how it sits 18.3 w/ pedals


Your lovely white grips are gonna get brown in no time, believe me. White grips are for street riding... Nice ride, though.


----------



## fsr4000 (May 25, 2005)

*bought in Nov.'09*

When I race it's on this.


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

Old bike finished 8th, next race on new bike, finished 1rst


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

pernfilman said:


> HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> how are you liking that lefty on there?


Thanks! I'm absolutely loving it so far :thumbsup:


----------



## interwarfascism (Feb 13, 2007)

Just got it. 

HKEK ... will be swapping out the cranks for a set of XTs that I have and will be switching seats.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Carbon7 said:


> Put this together to race this year... Ill be making just a few changes... Im going to run a 1x10 set up for races... Probably a 36 tooth in front and Sram XX in the rear... Might change the brakes over to the Formula R1. Current weight how it sits 18.3 w/ pedals


this frame and fork combo is beautiful
makes me want an alma


----------



## Generalcuz (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Endurance Bike*

Finishing the build of my Van Dessel Jersey Devil 29er FS for 2010. Got it straight from Edwin. He told me it was the last one ever produced. Just fell in love with this bike when I saw it a few years back. I also have the HT version and the SS Ramble Tamble through my ebay adventures and will build them up as the year moves forward. And yes, the seat post needed cut prior to this photo. If all goes well, it should come in around 26lbs. Verdict is still out on the 2x9 Origin 8 crank. Might go to a Hollowgram.


----------



## RobOpel (Sep 29, 2008)

My 2010 sj comp 29er.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

*2010 blur carbon...*

so just finished this beauty, took it out on the road to get things settled in and it fly's, feels like a road bike on flats. Still need to shorten front lock out cable but other than that its ready to go. 22.48lbs

here is the build:

rim - ZTR Alpine 26" 330grams 0.72lbs
hubs chris king - front 136 grams 0.29 lbs
hubs rear 266 grams 0.58lbs
spokes - dt revolutions - 143 grams 0.31lbs
fork-magura durin race - 3.14 
frame- santa cruz blur - 4.62
saddle - 2009 Selle Italia smp composite + stem - .88 
crankset -K-FORCE LIGHT COMPACT 386 - 750 GRAMS with BB 1.65lbs
breaksystem -formula R1- 526 grams 1.15lbs
front derialier - Shimano XTR - .32
rear derlialer - sram xo -.40 
shifters - xo trigger - .54lbs
cassette - xtr - .54lbs
handlebar - Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon Riser - .38lbs
stem - Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon Stem 90mm 12 degree - 153grams 0.33lbs
headset - chris king black 1 1/8th - 98grams 0.21lbs
pedals - shimano xtr - 325 grams 0.71lbs
chain - shimano durace 9 speed xtr - .64lbs
grips- Ritchey WCS foamies -.24lbs
skewers- KCNC MTB Mountain Bike Ti Titanium Skewers Quick Release 44 grams each 0.09lbs
seat clamp - KCNC clamp - 14 grams 0.03lbs

dt3


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I can't blame race results on the bike any longer 

This will be my first 29er

19.4 lbs as shown...


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

HAL 9000 said:


> Well I can't blame race results on the bike any longer
> 
> This will be my first 29er
> 
> 19.4 lbs as shown...


Very nice! What version of the Flash is that?


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Just build up this Air 9 over the winter. This will be my first wagon wheeler. Also my first hardtail in a long time. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

floxy said:


> Very nice! What version of the Flash is that?


It came as a carbon flash 2 i stripped all the parts off it and put sram xx stuff on it.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
Fork: Rock Shox Sid Team
Rear Brakes:*Avid Juicy 5 With Alligator Windcutter Disc
Front Brakes:*Avid Juicy 5 With Alligator Windcutter Disc
Cables: Alligator I-link + powercordz
Cassette: Cycle King Titanium Cassette 11-32T
Chain:*KMC X10 SL (111 links)
Crankset:*Shimano Deore LX
--Inner Ring: TA Specialties Chinook 26T
--Middle Ring: TA Specialties Chinook 40T
Derlr (Front): Sram Rival + Speen + braze adapter
Derlr (Rear): Sram x.0 carbon mid cage
Grips: Bontrager Race X Lite
Handlebar:*Specialized S-Works Carbon Flat
Pedals:*Eggbeater 4ti
Seat:*Specialized Phenom SL 143 mm
Seatpost:*Vortex Carbon 31.6mm X 350mm
Shifters:*Sram x.0 twisters
Stem:*FSA OS-115
Tire (Front): Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 2.1
Tire (Rear): Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 2.1
Tubes: tubeless system
Wheelset (Front): American Classic Disc 26 MTB
Wheelset (Rear): American Classic Disc 26 MTB

Weights around 19lbs.


----------



## justiz00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Updated: 2010 Hardrock sport 96er.
Surly instigator fork (negative standover).
Stylo cranks, seatpost, stem and bars
X9 grip shifters,rear derailer, XT ft. derailer
11-34 PG-980 cassette
PC-991 Chain
WTB seat
Crank bros. smartys
ODI shorty grips
BB5's w/FR-5 levers
XTR sealed shifter cables
Salsa delgado 29er rim on stock hub.
WTB stout 29x2.3 and micheling 26x2.2.
Bike weighs 27.2 lbs roughly, stock was right at 32 lbs.
Looking forward to my first race of my first season.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

BobShort said:


> Just build up this Air 9 over the winter. This will be my first wagon wheeler. Also my first hardtail in a long time. We'll see how it goes...


You're going to get crushed!


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

My Giant Anthem X - one of the best full-suspension bikes I have ever ridden.

Here are some pics:














































The components I used were:

Giant Anthem X Frameset
XTR Groupset
Fox Fork Float RLC 15QR
Crank Brothers Cobalt Wheelset
Avid Juicy Ultimate SID Blue Brakeset
Chris King Inset Headset
Mortop Spacers
Schwalbe Nobby Nics
Ritchey WCS Carbon Handlebar
Thomson Elite X4 Stem
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Hope Seatclamp
Fizik Gobi XM Saddle
Lizard Skin Peaty Grips
Alligator Shifter Cables
Crank Brothers Candy SL Pedals
E13 Bashguard
Giant Bottle Cage

I'm loving every single minute of riding it!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*It's been ridden??*



aksdman said:


> My Giant Anthem X - one of the best full-suspension bikes I have ever ridden. I'm loving every single minute of riding it!


Really. That's a beautiful bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

aksdman, awesome bike! The only thing I don't like is the bash guard. What does it weigh?


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@JMac47:

Hehehehe, the reason the bike looks clean is because I just finished giving the bike a good and thorough wash since it was put through it's paces a few hours earlier. The bike was full of dirt, dust and grime!

I should've taken a before and after pic.

Thanks for the compliments bro!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I figured.*



aksdman said:


> @JMac47:
> 
> Hehehehe, the reason the bike looks clean is because I just finished giving the bike a good and thorough wash since it was put through it's paces a few hours earlier. The bike was full of dirt, dust and grime!
> 
> ...


That really is sharp. I test rode an '09 X1 and it felt fast.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@Onlycrimson:

Thanks bro! I haven't had the chance to weigh it yet but will do so the first chance I get and post it here.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Yeti ASRc, 22.7 lb w/ pedals.

XTR Throughout
Edge Composites Wheels

Best bike I've owned.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I was looking at the 2010 version of the Yeti last night. I am in love, and at a great price to.


----------



## 9-18 Fast (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is my 2010 Superfly that I will be racing this season for the 29er Crew.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

19.1 lbs of fun:


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

FueLEX8 said:


> Weights around 19lbs.


Wow! That sure is a pretty.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

FueLEX8, that Colnago is very EuroCool.



HAL 9000 said:


> Well I can't blame race results on the bike any longer
> 
> This will be my first 29er
> 
> ...


Mean. I love it.

My 2010 race bike isn't done. It's in working shape but I have a few things to swap out before she is "finished".


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

What rings are you running Briscoe?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

TA Specialities 42/28 (until my 40T comes in).


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Sweet build. I'm currently running that crank minus the granny with 44/32 and I really like to use my big ring. I think with a 40 I could stay in the big ring all the time...


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

What I plan on racing this year. Bought the frame used to build up with the intent to see if a 29er would even *work* for me ( just under 5'4" lady). I've only ridden it a few times so far, but, according to my Garmin data, I'm *smashing* the pace I usually ride on my 26er SS and 26er full suspension on the same course.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this one of them Chinese/Taiwanese e-bay frames? Looks just like one I was spying for the wife, but not too many reports on the carbon e-bay mtb frames. Lot's of people buying the road bike frames with great results though.



FueLEX8 said:


> Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
> Fork: Rock Shox Sid Team
> Rear Brakes:*Avid Juicy 5 With Alligator Windcutter Disc
> Front Brakes:*Avid Juicy 5 With Alligator Windcutter Disc
> ...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's mine, this morning.



There aren't too many stock components left. The fork, cockpit and tires were the first things I changed, when I bought the bike in 2007. It got the '06 Manitou R7, flat bar and Smoke and Dart that are on there now.

I made a couple of other changes not too long after moving to Seattle. The front wheel was cannibalized from a failed commuter bike project, after I weighed it against the stock wheel and found it was lighter. The lightness was a big improvement, and the tire sits a little better with 19mm between bead seats than it did on the ginormous stock rim.



The derailleur is an SLX I bought with a gift certificate I won winning my first XC race. The crankset was a gift from my father after I found out that the previous crankset, Alivio or Acera, wouldn't accept an LX chainring. I don't know if it's really made a difference, but the bike _feels_ faster with the SLX crank, and I think the composition of the rings is totally awesome.



The LX shifters are the most recent upgrade, a deal from a teammate who took them off a new bike and went to XT. That also meant swapping to a nicer-quality 9-speed cassette and a nicer chain. Shifting's a little finicky now, but better than it was, and I like having a lower gear available for long climbs. The stem is an FSA DH stem that was a swag item at a hipster race, but I installed it upside down and it puts my bars in a little better spot than the previous one. I can't remember if that saddle is the Bontrager 3D I bought in 2000 or the one I found NOS on EBay earlier this year.

I'd like to get new brakes for this bike since the BB5s on there now only give me about an hour in a muddy race before they wear down to the backing. I'd also like a good wheelset, or maybe just a better rear wheel. But it'll never be a high-end bike so I'm trying to exercise some restraint.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Yes it is the ebay frame, I found a lot of great reviews in a spanish forum, not a single negative comment and that made me choose this frame.

The frame has been holding up really good, I have been racing and training for half a year and it hasn't cracked yet.


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Took my rig out for a 'running in' ride on yesterday, dont have any pics at the moment, dont know if its that exciting for some, but..

Orbea Lanza frame
Mavic Crosstrail wheels running hutchinson Pythons
Juicy 5's
Fox forks
Sram XO grip shifters
X9 rear derailer
X-Gen fwd drailuer
PG971 rear cluster and chain
black spire chain rings
FSA V drive crancks
Time ATAC carbon pedals
Selle Italia on top of a ABR seatpost
ABR stem and bars
fully enclosed cables

Hay Ewe


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I got a new Giant NRS C1 and Reba Team at the end of last season. Below is a pic from its first race of 2010.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

FueLEX8 said:


> Yes it is the ebay frame, I found a lot of great reviews in a spanish forum, not a single negative comment and that made me choose this frame.
> 
> The frame has been holding up really good, I have been racing and training for half a year and it hasn't cracked yet.


Nice


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

My Paragon..


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hay rkj

you ride in clothing like that! :thumbsup: good effort man, the coldest that I have cycled in is about 15degress c in the last 3 years.......

been humid / hot and sweaty but not too cold!

I suspect a fair few of you ride in conditions like that, trust me, the humid isnt much fun either, 

Hay Ewe


----------



## trf6x6 (May 12, 2009)

This will be my first year race. I will be racing my trusty Sazazbo to start out with.

View attachment 524129


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*Still making changes*

I changed up my schwinn homegrown a bit.

I removed my short ec 90 carbon flat bar a specialized alloy wide boy. It was too twitchy. Although the new bar added 90 grams (who's counting anyway), but it added 2 inches length and a more comfortable sweep. It has much better control.

I also added a new wheel set, dt swiss 240s hubs, mavic 517 28 hole rims and dt spokes.

My Lbs weighed it in at 22.6 lbs.


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

This is my new Niner mcr9:

Sram X-9 Shifters
XT front 
XO rear 
Fox Fork 29
Arch/hope2
Race Face Deus crankset
Elixir disc brakes


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*Very nice niner*

i have 3 mtbs ( I want to keep them all) and rode bike on the way, but i don't have a niner yet.


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

here's my Motobecane team Fly
weights in at a cool 21.6 lbs. And rides great


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's my stumpy with some new parts and a new look.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Xc*

OK so i'm going to be doing an XC race with some hidden barriers to carry my bike over. I know that rockshox dart 3's suck. My setup is a Cannondale F400 with rockshox dart3's and a Sram X-7 drivetrain. she's getting some juicey 7 disc breaks and a titanium powerlink chain. you can't forget the pluto carbon flatbar and the wellgo M-3 pedals. it will weigh in at about 20 lbs. my next bike is going to be a GT bike that is full suspension carbon with fox float front and rear shock. it will also have pluto bars.:thumbsup:


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's my rig for this year. I'm just loving it!! :thumbsup:


































Weight with a GOBI XM carbon rails Saddle.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

^^VERY NICE!!!^^

That bike is [almost] as light as my 16.2lb road bike...


----------



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

my winter project. 22.42 now 21.5 come race day with final upgrades. can't wait for season to start.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

ok so i said my next race bike was going to be a GT carbon FS. I'm getting a mongoose Otero Super with a Sram X-7 drive train and better bars, pedals, saddle, tires, tubes, and rims all undecided. i'm also throwing on rockshox dart 3's until i can get a Rockshox Tora 289 u-turn


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Large Lynskey Ridgeline
1x9, SRAM X.9
DT Swiss 240s, Stan's ZTR 355 29er
Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1
Avid Elixir CR
White Industries ENO crank set
Fox F29



















Should be high 22lbs when I get the tubes out of the tires. The weight weenie in me is a little envious of you kids with carbon lefties.

EDIT; 22.87 lbs.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's what I'll be racing...hopefully...My old dependable Inbred
Now shooting for April 18th....


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

jmilliron said:


> Should be high 22lbs when I get the tubes out of the tires. The weight weenie in me is a little envious of you kids with carbon lefties.
> 
> EDIT; 22.87 lbs.


Don't be - the Cannondale Headshok DLR80 still weighs only 2.8lbs...


----------



## bikerboy85 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's mine for the 2010 season


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

bikerboy85 said:


> Here's mine for the 2010 season


Beautiful anthem!, Do you know how much the tires weight?

Thanks.


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's my recent 2010 addition. 22 lbs of awesome fun. Recent change to some green parts.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heres my 2010 setup. Its 34 degrees and snowy today, but I wanted to take pics anyway. The bike is dirty, but, that happens! I've weighed it at 24lbs...

2009 Giant Anthem X2
Stans Olympic Wheelset
Stans Raven tires
Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL pedals with Titanium spindles
KMC X9SL chain
ESI Chunky grips
Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle
Ashima air rotors
Carbon bottle cage from walmart
xtr cassette

I think thats it...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Fakie1999 said:


> The bike is dirty


Um, what?


----------



## bikerboy85 (Mar 15, 2010)

FueLEX8 said:


> Beautiful anthem!, Do you know how much the tires weight?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks mate, i didnt weight them before i put them on, which i should have done. As they are tubeless im guessing there around 700gms


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

jbbikerider said:


> Here's my recent 2010 addition. 22 lbs of awesome fun. Recent change to some green parts.


I dig that bike. A real smart mix of parts IMO.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

rkj__ said:


> Um, what?


dirty to me I guess.


----------



## jdubb12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is my new race bike!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

basically this, maybe a couple minor changes ~20lbs


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Salsa Dos Niner size XL, I call it _a 29er Scalpel_.
Key components:
Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL with Project 321 adapter
Surly Mr. Whirly 185mm crankset
2x8 Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 drivetrain (Sora rear pictured)
Front Tire: Specialized Captain Control 2Bliss 2.2, Stan's tubeless
Rear Tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Snakeskin 2.2, Stan's tubeless
carbon wherever possible except drivetrain

Thanks to Mendon Cyclesmith for the "swamp proof" fork rebuild and Bill at Dirt Road Bikes in Baton Rouge for the bling-out and the indestructible drivetrain!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are my Rockies ready to race for 2010. Element is largely unchanged from last year, some new Conti Race Kings, fresh headset, XTR BB, DuraAce chain and XTR pads. The Trailhead was treated to new 9 speed XT triggers and XTR cassette, would have stayed 8 speed forever but broke my shifter and didn't feel like buying a new one considering that 950 XTR cassettes are now impossible to get. Big upgrades were the new wheels, 240 hubs with Sapim CX Ray spokes on Alex XCR Scandium rims, and the Hope X2 Race brakes. I want to use the new wheels on the Element for when I use that bike for races in the mountains (Canmore nationals, Bow80, perhaps Dakota5o) as they are a full pound less. The XTR cassette and Hope rotors drop another 1/3 of a pounds as well. I had to do some work with the file to get the front Hope rotor to work with the XT caliper.


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

TunicaTrails said:


> Salsa Dos Niner size XL, I call it _a 29er Scalpel_.


I think that bike's awesome, and if I hadn't gone with a Giant Anthem I probably would have built up a Dos Niner similar to this one, maybe even with the lefty fork. I'm still thinking of getting a lefty for the Anthem.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, here is mine, updated for the 2010 race season.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

what a carefully thought out bike! Nice work....do you know what it weighs?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

apat13 said:


> what a carefully thought out bike! Nice work....do you know what it weighs?


Me?? Thanks.

23 lbs 10 ounces as it sits.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

DavidR1 said:


> Me?? Thanks.
> 
> 23 lbs 10 ounces as it sits.


Yup you . 23ish seems just about right, and I bet it rides like a dream.


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## neil² (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my rig for 2010 season...


----------



## Duce97 (Jun 15, 2009)

This will be my first year i try a couple of races so i bought this to start out on.


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*I'd say your off to a pretty good start*

good luck Nice bike!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

she weighs in at 24lbs 3oz and is equipped with:
Frame: sette ace med
Fork: magura menja 130mm
Shock: RS monarch 3.3
Bottle cage: sette carbon
Headset: woodman
Stem: Sette edge 110mm
Handlebar: Easton ec90 25.4
Shifters: SRAM X9
Grips: bontrager x lite
Seatpost: sette primo road
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Blue
Seatclamp: woodman
Brakes: hayes stroker gram
Rotors: alligator wind cutter's 180/160
Crankset: Middleburn rs7 duo
Bottom Bracket: crankbrother cobalt ti W/ ti bolts
Chainrings: 29/42t
Front Derailleur: sram XX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 med cage W/ Al pullies w/ ceramic bearings
Chain: sram pc991 hollowpin
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Skewers: controltece race sl
Wheelset: hope pro2's, dt rev's, and sun ringle equalizer 21's
Tire - Front: hutchinson python tubless ready 2.0
Tire - Rear: hutchinson piranha tubless ready 2.0
Pedal: crankbrothers eggbeater c


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

My new ride.....She going on her maiden voyage tomorrow
weight in at 23.1 lbs....w/o f.der


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

iwantalitebike said:


> My new ride.....She going on her maiden voyage tomorrow
> weight in at 23.1 lbs....w/o f.der


Nice bike! I just got one too. I'll try to post pics soon, but I've been having too much fun riding to take any!


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

HERE'S MY TOY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## donny939 (May 12, 2009)

Defriz where did you get that chain and what brand is it?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.kmcchain.com/index.php?ln=en&fn=find&mo=view&id=600


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

siiiiick chain. bling bling!!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Frame:* ROTWILD R.R2 HT Topeak-Ergon Team Edition, size Medium

*Front Suspension:* Magura Durin SL, 100mm

*Wheels:* DT Swiss XR1450 (Training), DT Swiss XRC330 (Racing)

*Tires:* Continental Race King 2.2

*Shifters:* SRAM XX

*Front Derailleur: *SRAM XX

*Rear Derailleur:* SRAM XX 

*Crank:* SRAM XX, 42-28, 175mm

*Cassette:* SRAM XX, 11-36

*Pedals:* Crank Bros Candy 2ti

*Saddle:* Terry.de, Team Issue

*Seat Post:* Thomson Masterpiece

*Handlebars:* Syntace Duraflite Carbon, 630mm

*Stem:* Thomson X4

*Brakeset:* Magura Marta SL Magnesium

*Grips:* Ergon GX3

*Extras:* Topeak Carbon water bottle cages, Topeak micro seat bag, Stan's NoTubes

*Weight:* 21.1 lbs as seen in photo
FS bike build to come....


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeff, can you describe your feeling on the difference between the race king protection and the supersonic. I have the 2.2 supersonic with tubes. But I ride on rocky trails and sidewalls wear out before tread, from scuffing not cuts. Also have you tried the Trail King yet?

Thanks


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

KenDobson said:


> Jeff, can you describe your feeling on the difference between the race king protection and the supersonic. I have the 2.2 supersonic with tubes. But I ride on rocky trails and sidewalls wear out before tread, from scuffing not cuts. Also have you tried the Trail King yet?


The Trail King is a HUGE tire. I know Wiens uses it to train and play on. He says it barely clears the frame and fork. The Trail King 2.2 is larger that the Race King 2.2

I run both the Protection and Supersonics tubeless with Stan's. The Supersonic feels lighter and more supple on the trail....ie: good for racing. Traction with both tires feels the same...Supersonic feels better on wet/muddy/sloppy trails. I race both versions of the tire....based on the sharpness of the terrain. For training, the Protection is a no-brainer. Just Stan's it out and go shred the trails.


----------



## xcfire (Jul 24, 2004)

*Yeti ASR 5C*

22.4lbs 
•	Frame ASR-5C Medium
•	Rotor cranks
•	Thompson seatpost
•	FSA stem
•	Truvative handlebars World cup handle bars
•	Full SRAM XX
•	Dave speeddream wheels with 142 x12 rear axel custom built under 1300 grams can handle over 200lbs very strong
•	Wtb seat
•	Fox Float 120 15QR
•	Maxis aspen 2.1 tires


----------



## a.brasington (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## ChesterBreck (Jun 2, 2009)

I love all these lightweight rigs...feel like I won't be able to keep up (and that's been proven true no matter what bike I'm on!) Anyway, the Tracer VP will be the XC race bike this year..I do have it down to around 24.x lbs, but I'm really jealous of the lightweight hard tails out there for racing. Pretty bikes...I guess I just need to add another bike to the collection soon.


----------



## DBR (Apr 11, 2005)

grody said:


> Thanks! I love it too, its the quickest bike i've ever ridden!
> Plus its just gorgeous
> its sitting at 18.6 pounds as it sits and im running 39/26 XX in front and 11-34 XTR 9 speed in back


Are you running a dura ace front derailleur? She's a beaut!


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm entering a few races this year so decided to upgrade my XC bike

2007 Specialized FSRxc - weight 24lbs


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

jdubb12 said:


> Here is my new race bike!
> 
> View attachment 530463


bar is upside down


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Enjoyed my 29'er singlespeed so much I thought I'd go 29'er as my race bike. Excited to use it for XC, road, and 'cross with a quick wheel change. Bike has fender and rack mounts, which is awesome.

22.0 lb, incl. pedals.

I was waiting on a Flash carbon, but it's hard to race a bike that's on order and this was available now...I've very pleased with it!


----------



## Tondelii (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my god how those 29'ers look god damn ugly! I would be ashmed to go ride such a weirdo. That latest 29'er bike from jpelaston, that Giant one, is totally unattractive. Really stop posting those bikes here....your making yourself fool thinking it looks cool.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know. I think mine is pretty beautiful. 

Then again beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I am about function over form, and this baby definitely functions :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Tondelii said:


> Oh my god how those 29'ers look god damn ugly! I would be ashmed to go ride such a weirdo. That latest 29'er bike from jpelaston, that Giant one, is totally unattractive. Really stop posting those bikes here....your making yourself fool thinking it looks cool.


Your opinion is purely subjective...next time, read posting rules before letting people know what you think!

I don't ride a 29er either...but for some people - it really "floats their boat."


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is another one of those ugly 29`ers. First race yesterday, Marathon on saturday.


----------



## kimtemmerly (Mar 14, 2010)

*After first race of the season*

Last mile and a half was all mud which added to the fun!


----------



## Tondelii (Jan 23, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Your opinion is purely subjective...next time, read posting rules before letting people know what you think!
> 
> I don't ride a 29er either...but for some people - it really "floats their boat."


Yes i know my opinion was a bit sharp-tempered, but can you really, in your honest opinion, claim that 29'ers look considerable?? They are far away from beauty due their clumsy look. No matter what bling-bling gear you have in your 29er, it always looks irregular.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Tondelii said:


> Yes i know my opinion was a bit sharp-tempered...


Actually I would more aptly describe it a "doucheriffic".



Tondelii said:


> Can you really, in your honest opinion, claim that 29'ers look considerable??


Yes. I think they can look pretty darn coo, very put together and unified.



Tondelii said:


> They are far away from beauty due their clumsy look.


Clumsy? I actually think most 29ers look a lot cleaner than most 26 inch rigs because of how tightly packed in everything is to fit around the big wheels. I think most people believe that 29ers look the opposite of clumsy - they look flowy and fast.



Tondelii said:


> No matter what bling-bling gear you have in your 29ern...


2001 called and they would like their overused pop jargon back.



Tondelii said:


> It always looks irregular.


Again, most people seem to think the opposite and really like the lines and flow of a well constructed 29er. What is irregular is the fact that you joined the site and have dedicated your only 2 worthless posts to an unexplained hatred of big wheels. Unable to qualify your criticisms with any experience or expertise, you just repeatedly exclaim you think they look funny and are therefor terrible bikes. I think the best course of action is for you to flog off and go troll at pinkbike....


----------



## Tondelii (Jan 23, 2009)

apat13 said:


> Again, most people seem to think the opposite and really like the lines and flow of a well constructed 29er. What is irregular is the fact that you joined the site and have dedicated your only 2 worthless posts to an unexplained hatred of big wheels. Unable to qualify your criticisms with any experience or expertise, you just repeatedly exclaim you think they look funny and are therefor terrible bikes. I think the best course of action is for you to flog off and go troll at pinkbike....


Oops i think i touched the nerve I really wonder why are you speding your time on a troll then. And you even multiquoted...hihih

Everyone has their own opinions so i think your generalisation about people liking on 29ers is totally based on bullsh1t as you don't have any affirmation. It's as suspicious as i'd tell that most people dislike 29 geometry. I just told my own opinion, an opinion that isn't based on conform of other's opinions. Don't let they go too proud.

I wouldn't comment someone's experience or expertise on a thing if you don't know the guy's history. I am a top rider of my own age group and i tested many kinds of bikes. I know the pros and cons of a 29er over 26er. It has good roll-over stability but that's it. The cons of it are clumsiness in technical terrain, slow acceleration, weight and wheel stiffness. So I'd see that the cons are greater than pros. The last and the greatest factor is the appearance: It illustrates slow speed and weak performance due to the big clumsy size.

29ers, remember this next time when you get odd looks at the town.


----------



## mikkelz (Apr 21, 2009)

Tondelii said:


> I am a top rider of my own age group and i tested many kinds of bikes. I know the pros and cons of a 29er over 26er.


What like under 10 age group? :madman:



Tondelii said:


> The last and the greatest factor is the appearance: It illustrates slow speed and weak performance due to the big clumsy size.


Yup, appearance is everything. 

Obviously Burry Stander doesn't know what he was doing riding a 29er. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikkelz (Apr 21, 2009)

Crit Rat said:


> I don't know. I think mine is pretty beautiful.
> 
> Then again beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I am about function over form, and this baby definitely functions :thumbsup:


Stunning bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## JuniorPRO (Dec 27, 2009)

Tondelii said:


> Oh my god how those 29'ers look god damn ugly! I would be ashmed to go ride such a weirdo. That latest 29'er bike from jpelaston, that Giant one, is totally unattractive. Really stop posting those bikes here....your making yourself fool thinking it looks cool.


Both the men's and women's XC national champions ride 29ers.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

JuniorPRO said:


> Both the men's and women's XC national champions ride 29ers.


So does the current leader of the Woman's Elite field in the World Cup Series . . . .


----------



## Cogwild (May 7, 2010)

*my 2002 Atttitude Race*

This is my current ride. Had it since new. Just finally upgraded to discs and added the KCNC post, SLR saddle, MG1's, Rocket Rons , rythym elites, xtr 970 shifters,and an XTR cassette. I think that's all, I'll never get rid of this bike, but I have a Monocog 29er on the way...


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Klein. I'm always looking for one, they just look so good.


----------



## Cogwild (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it. I'm always looking for another myself.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

brentos said:


> Enjoyed my 29'er singlespeed so much I thought I'd go 29'er as my race bike. Excited to use it for XC, road, and 'cross with a quick wheel change. Bike has fender and rack mounts, which is awesome.
> 
> 22.0 lb, incl. pedals.
> 
> I was waiting on a Flash carbon, but it's hard to race a bike that's on order and this was available now...I've very pleased with it!


Did you buy the F1 29'er as a complete? If so, do you know what it weighed in stock trim?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

craign said:


> Did you buy the F1 29'er as a complete? If so, do you know what it weighed in stock trim?


Yep it was bought as a complete,

Once set up Tubeless (simple with the stock Arch rims), it was 23.2 lb., no pedals, size Large. I really like this bike, it's really quick and handles well. It could be the saddle, but the rear triangle seems to be pretty forgiving. I never thought I'd say this, but I'm happy to be back on a hardtail.

I posted some more weight info here (but no complete weight):
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=614278


----------



## king_andre (Feb 16, 2009)

grody said:


> Just finished my build a few days ago
> View attachment 509621
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an awesome weapon!


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

My old one which got replaced by a Commie Meta 6


----------



## idon'tknow (Oct 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

My Air 9


----------



## jains89 (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

21.8lb Anthem X


----------



## Trentmeyers (Apr 3, 2009)

*Trek Top Fuel 2005*

Trek Top Fuel 
- XTR F and R 
- Avid V-brakes (lol) 
- New Rockshox SID Race 
- Bontrager Race light Crank 
- XXX Bar 
- XT shifters 
- Mavic 317 Rims 
- Kenda Small Block 8


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

^^^The way your hand is touching the bar it looks like you are holding the bike up in the air....must be light!


----------



## Soma_rider (Apr 22, 2007)

*Devinci Desperado carbon*

Well, after 4 years of riding/racing a custom 29er, that was rigid, had Avid Ultimate v-brakes and weighed 20lbs, I switched back to a 26" Devinci Desperado carbon hardtail; and have been loving every second on it!
Enjoy,


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

will probably buy a Captain 2.2 to put on the front, as the RR was fine but has seen better days


----------



## Mark Landsaat (Jul 24, 2007)

The F4 in the picture was used as the show bike for the Seattle Bike Expo. After the bike expo it graduated to become my personal race rig for 2010. It's been through about a dozen of races so far this year and not quite that shiny and unblemished at this point.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

banksd1983 said:


> will probably buy a Captain 2.2 to put on the front, as the RR was fine but has seen better days


Awesome bike! But don't get a Captain, pick up a Rocket Ron for the front. You'll be glad you did 

Ralph in the back... (or a Fast Trak) and Ron in the front is perfect.


----------



## surfstar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Strange, not one Trek Top Fuel 9.9ssl. Interesting.


----------



## AnotherBikerGuy (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's my XC race bike, although it's much heavier than I'd like. Unfortunately I don't have the cash to upgrade anything right now. Hopefully I might even earn enough for a carbon frame. This frame handles great but it's pretty heavy.


----------



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

surfstar1 said:


> Strange, not one Trek Top Fuel 9.9ssl. Interesting.


 I was thinking the same thing. Up here in Minnesota and Wisconsin there are all kinds of pro riders on them.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

MTB-fanatic said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Up here in Minnesota and Wisconsin there are all kinds of pro riders on them.


i think it all depends on support. good bike shops = good support. the best bike shops in our area carry specialized... so you see a lot of them.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*You aren't joking about, at sage brush in San Diego*



whybotherme said:


> i think it all depends on support. good bike shops = good support. the best bike shops in our area carry specialized... so you see a lot of them.


it looked like specialized demo ride or buy a race ticket and get a bike

So what they are doing is working.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*Yeti AS-R*

My FS - finally got around to washing it.










And here is my HT --> https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6333783&postcount=2

Shown here in baby transport mode:


----------



## aballas (Oct 14, 2009)

'08 Bianchi Sok 29er...had it since new... it's been kind to me.


----------



## Hey Hey JJ (Jul 11, 2010)

*Freshly built 2010 XTC*


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

*2010 Yeti ARC race bike*

Posted this in Yeti forum, but here's my race bike.

Wheels: EDGE Composites, DT Swiss 190 Hubs
Tires: Specialized S Works Renegade Tubeless/2Bliss
Grips: Ergon 
Stem: Ritchey Carbon
Handlebar: Ritchey Riser Carbon
Seatpost: Ritchey Carbon
Components: Sram XX
Fork: Rock Shox SID XX World Cup w/pop loc 
Pedals: Crank Bros Eggbeater 11 (new 4-ti)
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Chris King Ti Cages and Headset


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mtncampbell said:


> Posted this in Yeti forum, but here's my race bike.
> 
> Wheels: EDGE Composites, DT Swiss 190 Hubs
> Tires: Specialized S Works Renegade Tubeless/2Bliss
> ...


What's the weight?


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

It's just under 20 pounds.


----------



## 26hardtail (May 1, 2010)

*Yeti ARC*

Nice bike. That Yeti ARC is a classic and looks great!


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

I'm still playing with some of the parts on the bike. May replace the current handlebar with a flat Ritchey Carbon bar, and I've not cut the steerer tube yet due to this. Overall it's an incredible bike - handles great downhill and climbs like no bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## cavry (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry for the bad picture quality...

*My XC bike - 20.5 pounds:*


























My *backup bike*, currently (ab)used as a city racer running slicks  :


----------



## cavry (Jun 5, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

cavry said:


> Sorry for the bad picture quality...
> 
> *My XC bike - 20.5 pounds:*
> 
> ...


Fcuk yeah! On that BMC.:thumbsup:


----------



## evobda2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Finally got my xc bike together.. 07 Commencal Meta4

All new parts..
Fox f120, Chris king, Sram XO ss w/ xo gripshift, Elixir CR Carbon, Stans Arch w/ schwalbe tyres running tubeless, Slx Cranks w/ Time pedals, E13 single ring w/ E13 lg1 chainguide, 
Sunline stem, Stylo bars, Deity post w/ Selle SLR Flow seat.

Tried to keep the green theme going throughout. Turned out ok i think.

Not sure on a weight but they arent the lightest dually out but still isnt too bad. Ive built it more for light aggressive xc/trail riding as i dont race xc. 
My main riding is Dh racing (hence I tend to be a bit more aggressive/careless when i go xc riding, so i put a bash guard in case i start hitting stuff). 
So should be good for some weekly trail riding or even general training.


----------



## stevan5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is mine, I am using it in my first race this october


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

Tondelii said:


> Oh my god how those 29'ers look god damn ugly! I would be ashmed to go ride such a weirdo. That latest 29'er bike from jpelaston, that Giant one, is totally unattractive. Really stop posting those bikes here....your making yourself fool thinking it looks cool.


I was just thinking the opposite. I didn't know they still made little wheeled bikes.


----------



## Apex08 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## peehaw (May 27, 2010)

*Ouch *



azpoolguy said:


> I was just thinking the opposite. I didn't know they still made little wheeled bikes.


Touche!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

When CX season is over, I may as well dabble in XC.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

3D Violet is back!!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Will probably add some gears next year. (or not)

Weight is 18.2 pounds with a 800-ish gram front tire.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, this bike looks somehow familiar to me.........









Oh yeah, now I remember!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

2010 Rockhopper Expert
1x9 BBG Bashwich
Rocksohox tora 318 solo air fork
Kenda nevegal ( front)
Hutchinson Toro ( rear) a.k.a. JUNK
Alligator Ti Rotors
odi lock on grips.
Tioga platform pedals, cheap and surprisingly durable.
soon to be selle saddle. ( wiped out today and managed to bend saddle) 
Still havent figured out how i managed to bend the saddle, the fall was hard but i didn't think it was that hard.








[/URL][/IMG]

BBG Bashwich











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## burundanga (Sep 19, 2012)

error


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*20 pound heffer*

Currently has Hope Pro 2 Evo rear hub and upgraded the brakes.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

just sold my long travel and got a trek 8500 hardtail, super stoked.... shed 11 pounds haha.


----------

